# A "Flare" tool for pipes



## rhp (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello, I am an industrial engineer, not a journeyman plumber (although my father-in-law was). I apologize in advance if I offend anyone my posting on this forum.
Years ago my Dad had a tool that he used for broken small bore pipes, usually copper. He would fit a male and female nut unit over the respective broken halves, then use an tool to flare the broken ends, and finally thread the nuts to restore pipe integrity. The tool and nuts/bolts came in a set.
Could someone please tell me what kind of tolls/set he used as I would like to purchase a set for my own personal use.
Thanks, RHP


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think its called a thing -a magig !


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Take two of these and ask us in the morning!:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a double flaring tool with side mount nut threader. They have them at Lowes. 

If you have nuts with marks on them they are left hand thread. If your nuts have no marking they are right hand thread.

Didn't we just have a thread on this subject?
Oh yes we did. Please see my signature line below.

Love,
ILPlumber


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i checked for the double flair tool with the side mount threads at lowes and they were out of them; so i bought a single flair with top mount right angle threader,the only problem with them is that you have to flair them twice,they would make a great christmas or barmitsfa gift.
yours truely-THE LEAKSTER


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

hanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------

